# My Defy 4 2011



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys in the U.S got 1-3, in the U.K we got a #4.

Specs are here.


























Going to upgrade (as I'm on a budget) to Microshift White with Sram chainset etc.

Will get the 10.7 kilo weight down to 8.1-8.3kilos.


----------



## grinder75 (Jul 17, 2011)

cool! U.K. Giant puts the weight specs on their bikes. Hope they do that in the U.S. too.


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

That's actually from my Cycling Plus magazine.:thumbsup:


----------



## grinder75 (Jul 17, 2011)

still cool. =)


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## jamesh75 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the paint scheme on it. I have a 2011 Defy 1 and so far I'm loving the ride.


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Spec has slightly changed. The bike has so far:

-Microshift Arsis/Forte Carbon shifters (My friend in the U.S sent me them)

-Shimano 105 (black) derailleurs.

And a chainset to come (maybe SRAM Apex)


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

have you already got the aksiums? did the original fork really weigh 1.2kg? that sounds like quite alot


----------

